# Is there something I can take for this pain on my side?



## Elle86 (Mar 17, 2014)

Is there something I can take for this pain on my right side(under the rib area , moves toward my sides)? I've tried Iberogast, buscopan, pepto bismol, Tylenol, I'm already on a PPI(dexilant) for gerd. I don't see my GI until November. My doctor says it could be IBS, an ulcer in my colon.. She says I should ask for a colonoscopy. If this is an IBS flareup when is it going to go away? What can I take for the pain? One day I'll have diarrhea, the next dAy I won't have any bowel movement, the next day could be solid.. But no matter what, the right side pain stays. I have to redo a test that I did for c diff because I did it incorrectly.


----------

